# Bring back TiVo Desktop and Push capability!!



## jtashiro (Dec 30, 2015)

Used to be able to upload content to my Tivo using TivoDesktop and push capability. Would like to see this restored!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jtashiro said:


> Used to be able to upload content to my Tivo using TivoDesktop and push capability. Would like to see this restored!


Mention it to @TiVo_Ted . . . . Was something towards the bottom portion of the list.


----------

